# mid 90's over 20 years ago Halloween



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I fed my wonderful boy Kioshi kissed him on the nose and my husband and I took off with my two little ones trick or treating. Being what I thought, the responsible pet owners we were, we left the dogs locked in the house so that no one could mess with them. We were not gone very long. Little legs tire easily and we were back home in less than an hour. We came back home to find Kioshi was in some discomfort. His stomach was all puffed up. We were concerned but didn't know anything about bloat then. He kept pacing and whining. (remember back then there was no such things as e-vets or internet). It was a long night. He wouldn't settle and I stayed up all night with him. We were sitting at the vets office when it opened in the morning. They took one look at him and rushed him into x-ray where they told us his stomach had flipped and he was dying. We held him as he was put down. I will never forget and Halloween will always be a bad holiday for me. 

I am sharing this story in the hopes that if you are going trick or treating tonight. You not only lock up your dogs but kennel them. Don't feed them before you leave, wait until you are home to be with them. Just be safe!!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Cindy, thats so sad, sorry. Deb


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such a sad story, I am so sorry. Good advise to pass on.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's so sad.Thank you for sharing and reminding all to be careful.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What a sad Halloween story. I didn't know about bloat until sometime around the 1990s. I think many of us were pretty ignorant of the problem and our dog's suceptability of it.
Stories like yours help increase awareness. Thanks for telling us.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Debanneball said:


> Cindy, thats so sad, sorry. Deb


Thanks all, I didn't mean to make people sad. I saw a happy Halloween from Chandler thread and I was living in Chandler when it happened. It just reminded me. 

I didn't know about bloat and thought there may be young people out there that maybe still don't know the dangers.

Thankfully there is now internet and e-vets to help. I don't know if getting him in sooner could have saved him but at least he wouldn't have been in pain all night long.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So very sorry, it's heartbreaking..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. Its easy to forget that 20 years ago cell phones and vet procedures were not anything like today. I understand the memory and appreciate the advice you gave.


----------

